

Who is the real Mark Zuckerberg? - soitgoes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-16005104

======
lowglow
Isn't the opening anecdote about Steve Jobs? I'm pretty sure there was a
similar story in another recent article about Jobs.

~~~
oldstrangers
It's not similar, it's literally the exact same story.

Also, who the hell would want to get photographed outside the Facebook
offices? Do people really set out to visit Facebook HQ?

~~~
Pheter
Of the many, many people using Facebook it's unsurprising that some tourists
who were nearby thought it would be cool to get a picture infront of the
Facebook sign. I'm sure the same goes for Google and other internet
businesses.

------
leak
Why is it considered that if you sell your company, you're not in it for the
long run? I get that Mark doesn't love money but he's not doing FB for
charity. I'm not sure why he didn't sell to Yahoo for $1B or to MS for $15B
but the only thing I can guess is he wanted more (money?) out of it.

~~~
Rajiv_N
In other words, he feels/felt that facebook is worth a lot more than $15B. I
don't use facebook but I find this to be the most admirable part of facebook's
evolution. For someone in their early twenties to have that sort of conviction
about the worth of their product is remarkable, don't you think?

------
deutronium
Theres also a documentary on BBC 2 @ 9PM tonight about Zuckerberg, which
sounds interesting.

------
RShackleford
fuck of men

